# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  از اشتباهات دیگران درس بگیریم/تاپیک جامع تجربیات کنکوریها

## scorpion2020

سلام... امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه و کنکور خوبی رو پشت سر گذاشته باشید(البته فکر نکنم کسی .... :Yahoo (12):  :Yahoo (12): ) ،اگرم 1401 اولین کنکورتونه براتون ارزوی موفقیت میکنم و از همین الان پر قدرت جلو برید
،خب این تاپیکو راستش به این خاطر زدم که هر کنکوری قطعا تجربیاتی داره که میتونه برای دیگران مفید باشه تو هر زمینه ای(منابع و کلاس/ساعت مطالعه/برنامش برای مواقع مختلف سال مثلا عید یا امتحانات دی ماه یا... و....)و درسته که شاید خیلیامون(یه کرمی داریم) تو خیلی مواقع تا یه چیزو خودمون با تمام وجود حس نکنیم به حرف دیگران گوش نمیکنیم ولی خب اغلب استفاده از تجربیات،توصیه ها و درس هایی که دیگران گرفتند تو خیلی مواقع مفیده و اگه لج باز ( :2: )و مغرور نباشیم میتونیم بهم کمک کنیم
یادتون نره هیچ موسسه ،دبیر یا مشاوری (:troll (4) :Yahoo (1): دلسوز شما نیست پس بیاید خودمون بهم کمک کنیم

----------


## _Joseph_

*تابستون رو سفت بچسبید بهش که 1- زود میگذره 2-خیلی تایم خوبیه برای گرم شدن هم از نظر فیزیکی هم منتالیهم درسی و هم غیر درسی{ البته از نظر درسی منظورم هستش که بچسبید نه از نظر دیگر} 3-حسرت از دست دادنش میتونه کل سال باهاتون باشه 4-میتونید اکثر اشتباهات و ضعف هاتون رو تو تابستون تا یه جای خوبی مرتفع کنید 5-اکثر کنکوریها تابستون رو اصلا جدی نمی گیرند پس سبقت بزنید6-تابستون وقت آزمون خطاست و خودشناسی نه طول سال 
اشتباهی که خودم همیشه داشتم : تابستون رو کلا یا کار میکردم و نمیتونستم درس بخونم و یا کلا نمیخوندم / ولی امسال فرق داره و میخونم *  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## _Joseph_

*مورد دوم که یادم رفت بگم و تو پست جدا میگم*هیچوقت و به هیچ عنوان و تحت هیچ شرایطی مغرور نشید که زمانیکه مغرور شدید شکست خودتون رو امضا کردید 

*گاهی وقتا شاید خیلی نتیجه خوبی بگیرید و خیلی خوب بخونید ولی باز هم مغرور نشید و باز هم رقیبتون خودتون باشه نه آزمون و بقیه و کتاب تستها و .... هیچ وقت نزارید که یر بشید و همیشه خودتون رو ارتقا بدید به اعداد و ارقام هم دل نبندید که فلج میشید 
خودم و دوستانی رو میشناسم که از این مورد هم ضربه خوردیم . و شل کردیم و بقیه عین موشک جلو زدن*

----------


## scorpion2020

> *تابستون رو سفت بچسبید بهش که 1- زود میگذره 2-خیلی تایم خوبیه برای گرم شدن هم از نظر فیزیکی هم منتالیهم درسی و هم غیر درسی{ البته از نظر درسی منظورم هستش که بچسبید نه از نظر دیگر} 3-حسرت از دست دادنش میتونه کل سال باهاتون باشه 4-میتونید اکثر اشتباهات و ضعف هاتون رو تو تابستون تا یه جای خوبی مرتفع کنید 5-اکثر کنکوریها تابستون رو اصلا جدی نمی گیرند پس سبقت بزنید6-تابستون وقت آزمون خطاست و خودشناسی نه طول سال 
> اشتباهی که خودم همیشه داشتم : تابستون رو کلا یا کار میکردم و نمیتونستم درس بخونم و یا کلا نمیخوندم / ولی امسال فرق داره و میخونم *


دقیقا مهم ترین تیکه ی سال کنکوره ولی نمیدونم چرا بقیه بیشتر رو این نوروز مانور میدن (اونم مهمه البته..!)تابستونو خوب کار کنید طول خیلی از فشار ازمونا کم تر میشه واستون

----------


## scorpion2020

> *مورد دوم که یادم رفت بگم و تو پست جدا میگم*هیچوقت و به هیچ عنوان و تحت هیچ شرایطی مغرور نشید که زمانیکه مغرور شدید شکست خودتون رو امضا کردید 
> 
> *گاهی وقتا شاید خیلی نتیجه خوبی بگیرید و خیلی خوب بخونید ولی باز هم مغرور نشید و باز هم رقیبتون خودتون باشه نه آزمون و بقیه و کتاب تستها و .... هیچ وقت نزارید که یر بشید و همیشه خودتون رو ارتقا بدید به اعداد و ارقام هم دل نبندید که فلج میشید 
> خودم و دوستانی رو میشناسم که از این مورد هم ضربه خوردیم . و شل کردیم و بقیه عین موشک جلو زدن*


آی گفتی :15:  :31:

----------


## scorpion2020

> سلام 
> من از تجربیات یازدهم بگم 
> زود تمام کردن درس ها بنظرم یکی از کارهای اشتباهه کاری که اگه بسمتش بریم ناخودآگاه کیفیت میاد پایین و در نتیجه تسلط هم پایین میاد و کنکور هم با تسلط رابطه مستقیم داره (البته استثنا هم داریم)
> 
> درس هارو به شکلی بخونید که انگار آخراین هفته کنکوره . کسی که این تفکر رو داره درس ها رو با کیفیت میخونه و اهمال کاری رو کنار میزاره
> 
> هم کیفیت مهمه هم کمیت کسی که 14 ساعت بدون کیفیت بخونه خوب نیست کسی هم که 3 ساعت با کیفیت 100 درصد یخونه بازم خوب نیست
> 
> ساعت مطالعه  ساعت مطالعه رو اصولی بالا ببرید و جوگیر نشوید  در یک ساعت مطالعه خاص هم نمونید در کمتر از یکماه از 7 ساعت به 12رسیدم  (دی بود) بعدش یواش یواش پایین اومد تا رسید به 10(بهمن) بعدش اسفند و فروردین به  6 و 5 ساعت رسید (البته استمرار رو حفظ کردم)
> ...


برای دروسی مثل عربی وگرامر زبان و مسائل شیمی و (یکمم فیزیک) زود تموم کردن به شرط مغرور نشدن وتست زنی بیشتر در ادامه خیلی میتونه کمکتون کنه

----------


## mohammad.81

مهم ترین هدف تابستان اینه که تجربه باقی ماه هارو بدست بیارید!
یعنی:
1-از منبع و کلاس خودتون کاملا مطمئن و بسته(یعنی غیر قال تغییر)شوید.
2-روش درست برنامه ریزی(اکثرا بر اساس تجربه شخصی بدست میاد)رسیده باشید.
3-برای آزمون های پاییز که یک مقدار حجم مطالب زیاد هست،پیش زمینه داشته باشید.

----------


## AmirXD

سلام
اولیش این که درگیر انتخاب بین کتاب و کلاس و آزمون و..
 زیاد نشید میشه با پرس و جوی ساده و نمونه پی دی اف و این چیزا منابعی که با گروه خونیتون مچ هستو پیدا کنید و کلا وسواس انتخابو بذارید کنار
دوم اگه آزمون شرکت میکنید حساسیت بیخودی نسبت بهش نداشته باشید، احتمالا آزمون هایی هستن که خراب کنید و نباید فکر کنید که قراره کنکورتونم همینطور شه، شاید از بودجه بندی آزمونا هم عقب بیفتید براش استرس پیدا نکنید چون این بودجه بندی برای تمام سطوح هست و توجه ای نشده شما کجای کاری بهتره شخصی سازی کنیدش، و کنکور رو هم محدود به سوالای آزمونای آزمایشی نبینید خیلی وقتها سوالای آزمونا اصلا شباهتی به سوالات کنکور ندارن ( کلا دلم از ازمونا پر بود)
سوم درسی که الان توش ضعف دارید قرار نیست ضعف شما باقی بمونه حتی می‌تونه نقطه قوتتون بشه تو کنکور، اگه نسبت به اون درس تنفر و ترس رو بذارید کنار و پله پله روش کار کنید احتمالا پیشرفت میکنید
چهارم تو فاز از الان شروع کنم میشه؟ :/ نرید
دیروز دیدم که از همین الانم شروع شده :/ 
پنجم از مشاورای انگیزشی و جوگیر دوری کنید ( طرف میگه نخواب درس بخون تو میتونی. چی‌ بگم اخه؟:/ )
ششم امسال حتما زندگی منظمی داشته باشید سعی کنید تفریح به اندازه و کنترل شده داشته باشید، خوابتون هم تنظیم کنید 
در آخر هم زیاد سخت نگیرید همه اینا به کنار سعی کنید کار کردنی رو بکنید just do it

----------


## scorpion2020

> سلام
> اولیش این که درگیر انتخاب بین کتاب و کلاس و آزمون و..
>  زیاد نشید میشه با پرس و جوی ساده و نمونه پی دی اف و این چیزا منابعی که با گروه خونیتون مچ هستو پیدا کنید و کلا وسواس انتخابو بذارید کنار
> دوم اگه آزمون شرکت میکنید حساسیت بیخودی نسبت بهش نداشته باشید، احتمالا آزمون هایی هستن که خراب کنید و نباید فکر کنید که قراره کنکورتونم همینطور شه، شاید از بودجه بندی آزمونا هم عقب بیفتید براش استرس پیدا نکنید چون این بودجه بندی برای تمام سطوح هست و توجه ای نشده شما کجای کاری بهتره شخصی سازی کنیدش، و کنکور رو هم محدود به سوالای آزمونای آزمایشی نبینید خیلی وقتها سوالای آزمونا اصلا شباهتی به سوالات کنکور ندارن ( کلا دلم از ازمونا پر بود)
> سوم درسی که الان توش ضعف دارید قرار نیست ضعف شما باقی بمونه حتی می‌تونه نقطه قوتتون بشه تو کنکور، اگه نسبت به اون درس تنفر و ترس رو بذارید کنار و پله پله روش کار کنید احتمالا پیشرفت میکنید
> چهارم تو فاز از الان شروع کنم میشه؟ :/ نرید
> دیروز دیدم که از همین الانم شروع شده :/ 
> پنجم از مشاورای انگیزشی و جوگیر دوری کنید ( طرف میگه نخواب درس بخون تو میتونی. چی‌ بگم اخه؟:/ )
> ششم امسال حتما زندگی منظمی داشته باشید سعی کنید تفریح به اندازه و کنترل شده داشته باشید، خوابتون هم تنظیم کنید 
> در آخر هم زیاد سخت نگیرید همه اینا به کنار سعی کنید کار کردنی رو بکنید just do it


ممنون بسیار مفید بود!!!!
در مورد ازمونا منم امسال میخوام اصلا شرکت نکنم خیلی اعصابمو خورد کرد پارسال و....

----------


## Dillon

اهمال کاریو جدی بگیرید کلا تو سال کنکور روزها این شکلی میگذره :زوده زوده هنوز زوده بعد تبدیل میشه به دیره دیره نمیرسم و همین سال کنکورو نابود میکنه

----------


## E.sh

اینا تجربیات منه صرفا برای همه اینطور نیست ولی شاید بتونه مفید واقع شه :
۱.فقط درس نخونید و فعالیت دیگه ایم انجام بدین خصوصا اگه ورزش باشه ، ضمنا فعالیتی که انجام میدین نباید از نظر ذهنی و روانی شمارو کاملا وارد یه جو دیگه کنه . مثلا اگه سریالی رو شروع میکنین و تا تمومش نکنین نمیتونین کاری انجام بدین ، پس هیچ وقت شروعش نکنید .
۲.حتما تابستون رو جدی بگیرین و نگین وقت زیاده ، هیچ وقت یه سال برای کنکور زیاد نیست ، یا کمه یا اندازس :/
۳.ازمونارو جدی بگیرین . تحلیل کنین و اشکالاتتون رو برطرف کنین
۴.اخرین ازمونی که میدین نشون دهنده سطح شما در کنکوره نه سطح و لولی که الان هستین ، پس نا امید نشین و بیشتر تلاش کنین .
۵.صبح زود بیدار شین و به ۴ ساعت تست زدن مداوم مثل کنکور عادت کنین تا سر کنکور خسته نشین .
۶.تا میتونین تست بزنین.
۷.کمال گرا نباشین و از حدتون شروع کنین و کم کم ارتقاش بدین
۸.حتما حتما روش های مطالعه هر درس رو بلد باشین و روشای عجیب و غریب که به قول خودتون مختص خودتونه رو اختراع نکنین
تامام :/

----------


## Kiard

سلام 
این ها چیز هایی هستن که من فهمیدم شاید پیش پا افتاده ! ولی ....
اگه نمی خوای درس بخونی وقت بقیه رو نگیر .
اگه میخوای کنکور بدی درس نخونده و انتظار پروفسور شدن از خودت داری خیلی نابودی!
اگه میخوای کنکور بدی و درس بخونی براش اگر اصولی نخونی و انتظار ۳ رشته اول تجربی یا ریاضی یا انسانی رو داری خیلی نابودی!
اگر اصولی میخونی و یه برنامه ریزی منظم داری بگذار بهت بگم همه چیز خوندن نیست باید تست بزنی اونم زیااااد!
وقتی تست آموزشی از هر مطلب کار کردی حالا نوبت تست تایم داره ،
بعد تست های این مدلی کار کردن باید ازمون بدی تا با ازمون و خطا یاد بگیری که توی کنکور میخوای چ کنی ، مثلا عمومی رو از زبان شروع کنم بهتر میشه یا از عربی؟ اختصاصی رو از شیمی شروع کنم بهتره یا از ریاضی؟
یاد گرفتن بخش قبلی که گفتم خیلی مهمه و به افزایش شناخت شما از خودتون منجر میشه ولی همیشه صادق نیست مثلا در کنکوری که گذشت _کنکور۱۴۰۰_ کسی که گفت نقطه قوت من ریاضی هستش و نشست و سوالات ریاضی رو دید و کنترل نکرد خودش رو باخت، پس به علاوه چیزی که گفتم باید یاد بگیرید احساسات خودتون رو کنترل کنید 
منظورم رو از کنترل احساسات اشتباه متوجه نشید !
منظورم اینه که بایدیاد بگیرید با عقل و منطق پیش برید و اگر میبینی سوالا سخته ندیدی ی همچین چیزی ولش کن !! برو بعدی توی ازمون ها اگه درسی خیلی سخته مطمئن باش درس دیگه اسونه

----------


## Kiard

به نتیجه ازمون هاتون دل نبندین چون اون ها قرار نیست خود آینده شما باشن اونا فقط برای این هستن که راه درست رو نشون بدن پس به قول دوستان اگه خوب بود مغرور نشو اگه بد بود افسرده نشو فقط تلاشت رو بیشتر کن 
اگه خوب بودی و الان وضع خوب نیست ببین مشکل از کجاست
بعد از هر ازمون اون رو تحلیل کنید حتی اگر بد بود حتی اگر خوب بود 
اگه میخوای ازمون بدی تحلیل نکنی اصن شرکت نکن ، ازمون بدون تحلیل یعنی ارزش قائل نشدن برای تلاشت
بعد از تحلیل که متوجه میشی کجای کار می‌لنگید و متوجه نبودی!
پیوسته خوانی داشته باشید این جوری نباشه که امروز ۱۶ ساعت بخونی فردا ۲ ساعت گاهی شرایط باعث میشه ولی شما سعی کنین درست بخونین با دقت بخونین وقتتون رو الکی تلف نکنین و پیوسته بخونین 

و در آخر کسی نمیتونه به جای شما درس بخونه کسی نمیتونه به جای شما کنکور بده پس بهترین خودت باش همیشه چون سر جلسه فقط خودتی و خودت و لا غیر ....
خدا قوت! 

چقد نوشتم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Rainbow7

تستای یه فصلو یه جا یهویی نزنیم که فصل های اخر بمانه تیکه تیکه بخوانیم چون فراموش میشه بیشترش 
و اینکه فقط بخوانیم خیلی خوبه 
خواندن اشتباه نکنین

----------


## Rainbow7

و یکی دیگه اینکه حتما حتما بعد خواندن یه فصل بودجه بندیش رو ببین تو ازمونای قلمچی هر چی از خودتان آزمون بگیرین 
اصلا ممکنه یه فصله فوت آب باشی ولی بری مثلا یخوای تستای زماندار بزنی اصلا نمیرسی میگرخی .
مثلا فصل سه شیمی دهم رو میخوانی حتما 
برو آزمونش رو زماندار بزن .
چون من خودم میخواندم ولی مثلا میامدم یه سوال محلول حل میکردم 10 دقیقه میگذشت در حالی که کنکور خیلی زمان کمی داره 
تازه سوالای تعریفی که راحت بودم دیگه نمیرسیدم بزنم گوشیم آلارم میداد تمام 20 سوال 20 دقیقه من مثلا 5 تا حل کردم 
ولی با اینکه مثلا ادم 500 تا تست زده بودم یعنی معلوماتم عالی بود ولی تکنیک بلد نبودم تکنیک خیلی مهمه 
امیدوارم متوجه حرفام شده باشین 
آخر کنکور به این نتیجه ها نرسین که خسران هست 
از تجربه های بچه ها استفاده کنین این تجربیات من بود که با زحمت بدستش آوردم

----------


## Rainbow7

و اینکه گوشی بزنین بشکنین اصلا  ارزش نداره اون احترامی و سربلندی که بعد از قبولی میبینین خیلی ارزش داره اصلا قابل قیاس نیست 
خودتان با دوتا لایک و موافقم اینها یه نام کاربری دخترانه گول نزنین اینو برای پسرا گفتم 

فقط بخوانین

----------


## Rainbow7

و اینکه به شدت غریزه های جنسیتانه کنترل کنین که اصلا این دوتا باهم نمیخوانه کنکور و این حرفا موفق باشید
آرزوی موفقیت برای شما

----------


## Bookworm81

اول از همه اینکه این گوشی های کوفتی رو بذارین کنار. باور کنین به خدا هیچ چیزی ازتون کم نمیشه. من چندین ماه تلگرام نرفتم و هیچ چیزی از دست ندادم!
دوم اینکه، تابستون رو جدی بگیرین. روش های خودتون رو پیدا کنین. ساعت مطالعتون رو ببرین بالا. تعداد تستاتون رو ببرین بالا.
درگیر درسنامه نشین. هیچ وقت توی درسنامه چیز به درد بخوری یاد نمیگیرین. با درسنامه خوندن و تست نزدن یا تست کم زدن واقعا به هیچ جا نمیرسید.
محدودیت های ذهنتیتون رو بشکنین. شما بیشتر از چیزی ک فکرشو میکنین، توانایی دارین. شاید رسیدن به ساعت های مطالعه ی بالا الان غیر ممکن باشه براتون ولی اگه به روز انجامش بدین میفهمین که چیز عجیبی هم نبوده.
کلاس های آنلاین و دی وی دی ها رو حتی الامکان استفاده نکنین. به خودتون متکی باشین که خیلی بیشتر جواب میده.
تمام توانتون رو بذارین. مثل برق و باد، تیر ۱۴۰۱ میرسه. اگر تمام تلاشتونو کرده باشید، قطعا بهترین روزاتون رو بعد کنکور خواهید داشت.  من وقتی درصدهام رو امسال حساب کردم، با خودم گفتم من تمام تلاشمو کردم. شرمنده ی خودم نشدم. اینکه شرمنده ی خودتون باشین بدترین حس دنیاست. حواستون باشه.
موفق باشید :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Saturn8

حذفیات نداشته باشین روی یه درس خاص سرمایه گذاری نکنین افرادی هستن که امسال می خواستن درصد پایین فیزیک رو با ریاضی جبران کنن به شدت ضربه خوردن هیچ احتمالی وجود نداره که سال بعد این اتفاق برای درس های دیگه نیفته باز هم میگم حذفیات نداشته باشین.

----------


## happy-moon

خودتون 
برنامه تون 
هدف تون 
و موفقیتتون رو 
باور داشته باشید

----------


## scorpion2020

> حذفیات نداشته باشین روی یه درس خاص سرمایه گذاری نکنین افرادی هستن که امسال می خواستن درصد پایین فیزیک رو با ریاضی جبران کنن به شدت ضربه خوردن هیچ احتمالی وجود نداره که سال بعد این اتفاق برای درس های دیگه نیفته باز هم میگم حذفیات نداشته باشین.


اره این خیلی مهمه من شیمی الیو این اخرا خیلی خوب مرور نکردم بیشتر تیپ تستای مسائلو میخوندم بعد کنکور دیدم 12 13تا مسائل داده بقیش شیمی الی بود :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Manchester

*از همین الان خودتون رو به ساعت مطالعه و تعداد تست بالا عادت بدین*
ساعتش هم نوسان نداشته باشه که یه روز ۱۲ ساعت و یه روز ۳ ساعت

*وسواس گونه درسنامه رو مطالعه نکنید*

*توی زیست به شکل ها دقت کنید*

*آزمون دادن رو جدی بگیرید*

*آزمون دادن رو جدی بگیرید*

*آزمون دادن رو جدی بگیرید*

*جمع بندی رو جدی بگیرید*

سعی کنید توی همین تابستون تسلط خوبی روی مطالب پایه پیدا کنید و به بطالت نگذرونید

*آرمانگرایانه برنامه ریزی انجام ندید*، چون نمیتونید کاملا انجامش بدید و سرخورده میشید
*کنترل استرس رو سر جلسه آزمون یاد بگیرید* خیلی خیلی مهمه

*کمال طلب نباشید*
اینجوری نباشه که بگید آره چون امروز بجای ۶ صبح، ساعت ۱۰ بلند شدم و به برنامه ام نمیرسم پس از فردا شروع میکنم به خوندن! 
نگید چون سر و صدا زیاده یا خونواده منو تحویل نگرفتن پس درس نمیخونم! 
نگید تا این مبحث رو کامل تستاشو نزدم نمیرم سراغ مبحث بعدی! اشتباههههه این کار.... زوج و فرد بزنید
انقد رو درسنامه فوکوس نکنید و نگید آره اگه بیشتر بخونم، بهتر تست میزنم.... همچین خبری نیست!!! برید سراغ تست سریعتر

*از تست زدن و غلط در اومدن جواب ها نترسید و نگید چون هر تستی میزنم غلط درمیاد یا بلد نیستم از تست زدن میترسم و نمیرم سراغش*

*زماندار تست بزنید و درسنامه بخونید*

اگه چیز جدیدی یادم اومد حتما اضافه میکنم

----------


## Amir__m

*باور کنین اکثر تجربیات و روش ها و کارهایی که باید بکنیم به لطف فضای مجازی و زیاد بودن افراد با تجربه کنارمون میدونیم بزرگترین مشکل ما اقدام کردنه و کار کردن روی اهمال کاری ها و مشکلات روحی روانی خودمون . الان شاید ادمی که چند ساله پشت کنکوره از هزارتا مشاور بیشتر راجع به کنکور میدونه ولی هرسال این مسائل شخصی زمین گیرش میکنه . اکثرا هم این مسائل رو میدونیم ولی بر طرف کردنشو محول میکنیم به اینده ولی دقیقا همونه که جلوی پیشرفت شمارو میگیره .* میتونه استرس زیاد باشه وسواس باشه مشکل خواب باشه افسردگی باشه و... که باید ریشه ای حل بشن ما حاضریم میلیون ها جیب موسسات پول بریزیم ولی این مشکلات خودمون رو با متخصص حل نکنیم حالا اینا چیزهایی هستن که بعد کنکورم دست از سرمون برنمیدارن

----------


## _Joseph_

> اره این خیلی مهمه من شیمی الیو این اخرا خیلی خوب مرور نکردم بیشتر تیپ تستای مسائلو میخوندم بعد کنکور دیدم 12 13تا مسائل داده بقیش شیمی الی بود


*انوشه {مولف و مدیر مهروماه از پیش کسوتهای شیمی کنکوره به خیلی از استادای دانشگاه شیمی درس داده} میگه برای شیمی کنکور باید Chemist بشید تا بتونید شیمی جواب بدید . هیچ جاش رو نباید کم کاری کنی . شیمی حتی از زیست ترکیبی تر شده لامصب*

----------


## Manchester

> *باور کنین اکثر تجربیات و روش ها و کارهایی که باید بکنیم به لطف فضای مجازی و زیاد بودن افراد با تجربه کنارمون میدونیم بزرگترین مشکل ما اقدام کردنه و کار کردن روی اهمال کاری ها و مشکلات روحی روانی خودمون . الان شاید ادمی که چند ساله پشت کنکوره از هزارتا مشاور بیشتر راجع به کنکور میدونه ولی هرسال این مسائل شخصی زمین گیرش میکنه . اکثرا هم این مسائل رو میدونیم ولی بر طرف کردنشو محول میکنیم به اینده ولی دقیقا همونه که جلوی پیشرفت شمارو میگیره .* میتونه استرس زیاد باشه وسواس باشه مشکل خواب باشه افسردگی باشه و... که باید ریشه ای حل بشن ما حاضریم میلیون ها جیب موسسات پول بریزیم ولی این مشکلات خودمون رو با متخصص حل نکنیم حالا اینا چیزهایی هستن که بعد کنکورم دست از سرمون برنمیدارن


دقیقا
چون نمیخوان شروع کنن میرن انواااااع مطالب درباره نوع مطالعه و تست زدن و آزمون و منابع و... حتی نوع خورد و خوراک رو میخونن و گاهی نت برداری میکنن و انقدددر درگیر جزئیات و حاشیه میشن که اصل کاری یادشون میره!
عزیزان من
فقط اون کتاب تست لعنتی رو بردارید
با یه مداد و دفتر
بسم الله!
پروسه کنکور همینه

الان خود کنکوریا از صدتا مشاور بهترن...
مشکل همه اینه که منتقدن، نه عملگرا...
فلان آزمون اون شکلیه، فلان منبع خیلی سطح پایین یا تاپه
سال بعد تعویق داریم یا نه
کنکور قراره چند مرحله ای بشه و...

هیچکس نمیره سراغ شروع کردن و کنار گذاشتن بهونه گیری و انتقاد.... چون سخته! گذشتن از راحتی و تن پروری سخته.... چون درس خوندن خیلی وقتا کار مشکلیه!
کسی موفق میشه که با وجود خستگی و بی انگیزگی شروع کنه و ادامه بده... والسلام

----------


## Fatemehiyy

☆آزمون حتما شرکت کنین برای نظم داشتن
☆پشت کنکوری ها ارتباطشون رو با اقوام(حتی خانواده خودشون)کم بکنن
☆کامل گرا نباشید
☆تست ها رو تقسیم کنید(زوج و فرد)
☆تنوع دورس در طول روز رعایت کنید
☆چند منبعی نباشید
☆سعی کنید با دیگران راجع به کنکور و نحوه درس خوندنتون و تراز حرف نزنین(هر کی پرسید بپیچونینش یا رک اجازه دخالت بهش ندین  :Yahoo (4):  )
☆کارها رو سر وقت انجام بدین که بهتون استرس وارد نشود
☆پیش نیازها رو رعایت کنید
☆وسواس رو بیخیال بشین
☆احساساتتون رو کنترل کنین
☆حتما یه سرگرمی داشته باشین مثل ورزش ،نقاشی،فیلم دیدن و...
☆خلاصه نویسی یادتون نره :Yahoo (100): 
☆با جمع کردن گوشی مخالفم چون نیازه و باید یاد بگیریم چطور از تکنولوژی و فضاهای مجازی استفاده درست بکنیم ولییییی عاقبت بخیری شما در حذف و دیلیت اکانت اینستاگرام است،چه در کنکور و چه در زندگی :Yahoo (4):  ...قبلا خیلی بهتر بود الآن جوّش خیلی بد شده :Yahoo (112):  

فعلا همین ها یادم اومد :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mahsakiasi

_بابت هیچکدوم از کارام پشیمون نیستم چون اونا منو به این نقطه رسوندن
لطفا تک بعدی نباشید. یه کله نچسبید به درس و مشقتون که فردا اگه خدای نکرده خوب ندادید کنکورتونو غصه ی عالم و آدم بیفته رو دوشتون من خودم با اینکه میدونم قراره احتمالا رتبم حول و حوش ۶۰۰۰ بشه ولی خب نه از چیزی پشیمونم نه هیچی چون میدونم میلیونها مدل کار میتونم انجام بدم ادمی بودم که از بچگی تو یه زمینه گیر نکردم و هر کاری بگین تجربه کردم و الانم خیلی نگران نیستم از بابت ایندم چون میدونم همیشه یه کاری هست که بتونم انجامش بدم یه نکته دیگم اینه که هیچوقت خدارو زور نکنین که یه چیزیو حتما بهتون بده این ذکرا و دعاهای رنگارنگ که میگن واسه حاجت روا شدن ...ببخشید ولی اینارو بریزین دور و همیشه فقط یچیز از خدا بخواین اونم اینکه خودش به بهترین شکل زندگیتونو هدایت کنه(بقول خودش چه بسا خیلی وقتا خیلی چیزارو دوست داریم ولی خب برامون اصلا خوب نیستن و چه بسا بعضی وقتام از خیلی چیزا بیزاریم اما برامون مفیدن) حرف خیلی کلیشه ای هست ولی خب وقتی که از درونتون درکش کنین تازه میفهمین مفهومش واقعا چیه و چه جمله ی بامعنایی هستش
چیز دیگه ایم یادم اومد اضافه میکنم
ایشالا همگی موفق باشید♡_

----------


## scorpion2020

> _بابت هیچکدوم از کارام پشیمون نیستم چون اونا منو به این نقطه رسوندن
> لطفا تک بعدی نباشید. یه کله نچسبید به درس و مشقتون که فردا اگه خدای نکرده خوب ندادید کنکورتونو غصه ی عالم و آدم بیفته رو دوشتون من خودم با اینکه میدونم قراره احتمالا رتبم حول و حوش ۶۰۰۰ بشه ولی خب نه از چیزی پشیمونم نه هیچی چون میدونم میلیونها مدل کار میتونم انجام بدم ادمی بودم که از بچگی تو یه زمینه گیر نکردم و هر کاری بگین تجربه کردم و الانم خیلی نگران نیستم از بابت ایندم چون میدونم همیشه یه کاری هست که بتونم انجامش بدم یه نکته دیگم اینه که هیچوقت خدارو زور نکنین که یه چیزیو حتما بهتون بده این ذکرا و دعاهای رنگارنگ که میگن واسه حاجت روا شدن ...ببخشید ولی اینارو بریزین دور و همیشه فقط یچیز از خدا بخواین اونم اینکه خودش به بهترین شکل زندگیتونو هدایت کنه(بقول خودش چه بسا خیلی وقتا خیلی چیزارو دوست داریم ولی خب برامون اصلا خوب نیستن و چه بسا بعضی وقتام از خیلی چیزا بیزاریم اما برامون مفیدن) حرف خیلی کلیشه ای هست ولی خب وقتی که از درونتون درکش کنین تازه میفهمین مفهومش واقعا چیه و چه جمله ی بامعنایی هستش
> چیز دیگه ایم یادم اومد اضافه میکنم
> ایشالا همگی موفق باشید♡_


منم قبلا این فکرو میکردم وکلا لایف استایل همه چی به ***م رو داشتم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): ولی خب گذر زمان بهم ثابت کرد زندگیو باید جدی گرفت و....

----------


## mahsakiasi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط scorpion2020


منم قبلا این فکرو میکردم وکلا لایف استایل همه چی به ***م رو داشتمولی خب گذر زمان بهم ثابت کرد زندگیو باید جدی گرفت و....


نه خب نمیگم ب چیزشونم نگیرن که میگم خیلی غصشو نخورن و بگردن سراغ گزینه های دیگه من قطعا میرم سراغ یکی که عالی واسم انتخاب رشته کنه و در کنارش کار هم میکنم ورزشمم میکنم موسیقیمم میزنم و زندگیو واسه خودم سخت نمیکنم و بجای غصه خوردن میگردم دنبال پلن بی_

----------


## Bookworm81

یه چیزی دوستان میگن، نظرشون اینه که تست ها رو زوج و فرد کنین.
من مخالف این کارم. برای منبع اول که دارین تازه آموزشی کار میکنین این کار غلطه. 
اما وقتی دارین میرین سراغ منابع بعدی، میتونین مضربی بزنین. مثلا زوج و فرد یا ۳ تا یکی.

----------


## scorpion2020

> _نه خب نمیگم ب چیزشونم نگیرن که میگم خیلی غصشو نخورن و بگردن سراغ گزینه های دیگه من قطعا میرم سراغ یکی که عالی واسم انتخاب رشته کنه و در کنارش کار هم میکنم ورزشمم میکنم موسیقیمم میزنم و زندگیو واسه خودم سخت نمیکنم و بجای غصه خوردن میگردم دنبال پلن بی_


من 80 درصد میفتم سال بعد و دیگه سال بعد باید قبول بشم یا باید بازم قبول بشم چون پلن بی وجود نداره :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## mahsakiasi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط scorpion2020


من 80 درصد میفتم سال بعد و دیگه سال بعد باید قبول بشم یا باید بازم قبول بشم چون پلن بی وجود نداره


تبریک عرض میکنم پلن بی شما درواقع همون پلن ای هست با کمی تلخیص_

----------


## scorpion2020

دوستان بعد از یک سال وخورده ای سر وکار با دبیرا وموسسات و بحثای انجمن و دو سه سال کتاب های کمک درسی من یه چیزی بگم بهتون شاید در مورد انتخاب منابع واینا کمکتون کرد:باور کنید همه ی کتابای بازار و همه ی دبیرا خوب هستن و ما این وسط بد نداریم ،با هر ازمونی میشه نتیجه گرفت مثلا رتبه 1 99 که تو قلم بوده ایا همون ادم تو یه ازمون دیگه موفق نمیشد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ یا من خودم از چند تا رتبه برتر شهرمون راجب منبع دینی پرسیدم یکی میگه خیلی سبز یکی گاج یکی سفیرخرد و... و با همه شون میشه نتیجه گرفت و خیلی خودتونو درگیر نکنید هم وقت میگیره هم ذهنتونو مشغول میکنه همین....!!!!!! :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## sepehr_a

فقط چند تا چیز میگم که خیلی مهمه برای بچه های تجربی به خصوص...*
زیست رو با برنامه کانون یا هر آزمون آزمایشی دیگه نخونید نخونید نخونید 
به خصوص اگه سالای پایه اهمال کاری کردید..برنامه آزمون های آزمایشی سم میتونه باشه براتون شما تا اواسط بهمن ماه دهم رو میخونید و بعد تو یک ماه باید یازدهم رو بخونید بعد برید آزمون جمع بندی پایه زیست بدید تو دو هفته که دیگه نمیتونید دهم رو جمع کنید و مجبورید همون قسمت های یازدهم که نرسیدید بخونید بعد میرید ترم اول دوازدهم و بعد تو اردیبهشت تا امتحان نهایی فقط میتونید اواخر دوازدهم رو جمع کنید!!بعدم دانش آموز باشید که هیچی و اگه نباشید هم یه ماه وقت دارید در کنار کلی درس تا کلی مطلب فراموش شده که کلی براش زحمت کشیدید رو به یاد بیارید و آیا با همون کیفیت؟و سر جلسه کنکور حسرتش رو میخورید که کاش بیشتر زیستو دوره میکردم* :Yahoo (4): 
*مطلب بعدی هم جو گیر نشید مهم ترین و تراز آور ترین درس اختصاصی شما زیست و شیمی هستش تو کنکورم اول به همین دو تا پاسخ بدید با وقت کافی این که فکر کنید با فیزیک ریاضی مثلا میشه زیست رو پوشوند توهمی خطرناک بیش نیست پس تو وقت دادن به درس هاتون هم اینو در نظر داشته باشید
برای ادبیات و زبان(بیشتر گرامر) همین اول سال زحمت باید بکشید تو عمومی ها
تو دوران جمع بندی آزمون جامع بدید آزمون جامع زیاد بدید...شما هر چقدر هم درس بخونید تهش اون دوران حس اینو دارید که هیچی نخوندید و باید همش دوره کنید پس آزمون جامع رو از موسسات مختلف جدی بگیرید
خواهش میکنم خواهش میکنم درگیر تراز های آزمون کانون و تلاش برای رفتن به نفرات برتر نباشید اونم تو این دوران کرونا!چقدر رتبه برتر همین آزمونا جمعه کنار من آژمون دادن و چقدر هم که بین اونا نبودن یا کم بودن و سال قبل قبول شدن!فقط ذهنتون رو خراب میکنه.ازش دوری کنید


*

----------


## Rensi

اول اینکه روی مرور درسا خیلی دقت کنید ، به مرور هایی که آزمون آزمایشی تون داره اکتفا نکنید و از همین الان تا خود کنکور یه برنامه واسه مرور درسا برای خودتون بریزید . لازم نیست وقت خیلی زیادی براش بذارید هر روز تایم کوچکی رو به مرور درسای قبلی اختصاص بدید ، شاید الان اهمیت این حرف من رو درک نکنید ولی اگه رعایتش کنید توی دی ماه یا نوروز و یا هفته آخر کنکور میفهمید که جمع‌بندی کردن چقدر براتون آسون و شیرینه . توی آزمونای جمع‌بندی وقت به شدت کمه و واقعا فرصتی برای دوباره خوانی درسا نیست پس روی مروراتون دقت کنید.
دوم اینکه خلاصه نویسی حتما انجام بدید ،  شما توی آزمونای جمع‌بندی مجبورید همه درسارورتوی یه بازه یکی دو هفته ای مرور کنید  .پس حتما چکیده  درسنامه هارو بیارید توی کاغذ آچار و یا اینکه همونجا توی کتاب تستتون الفبای اون درس + نکات مهم تر رو علامت بزنید . جوری باید هایلایت کنید که یه فرد صرفا با خودن هایلایت های شما بتونه کل اون فصل رو از صفر یاد بگیره.
 در ضمن همه فرمول های فیزیک  رو توی یه برگه جمع آوری کنید که کمکتون خواهد کرد

در ضمن ممکنه شما بیاید و برای هر فصل مثلا ۵۰۰ تا تست بزنید و کلی نکته و تیپ تست یاد بگیرید . اما تا خود کنکور زمان زیادی باقی مونده و شما خیلی از این نکته ها و تیپ هارو فراموش میکنید. پس خوبه که چندتا دفتر بردارید و برای ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی تیپ بندی (و) نکته نویسی رو انجام بدید ، اینو دررعایت کنید ! در غیر این صورت هر آنچه که می‌خوانید بر باد رفته و آنچه که انجام می‌دهید باطل است.   :Yahoo (1):

----------


## scorpion2020

up

----------


## happy-moon

روش های خاص خودتون رو پیدا کنید (شخصی سازی)

ارتباطتون رو با هر موجود زنده ای قطع کنید (به جز اهالی خونه :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## nokia

حرف هیشکی وحی منزل نیست.
قرار نیست وقتی یکی میگ سال آخر کلاس بیرون نرو، برا تو هم خوب باشه.
کنکور تموم شد رفت ولی من با حرف مشاور ک گفت درسنامه کارتو راه میندازه و وقتت رو برا کلاس هدر نده همچنان دوازدهمم لنگ میزنه.
جواب هر سوالی درون خود آدمه .. بشین با خودت خلوت کن مطمئنا جواب اکثر سوالاتت رو خودت ب خودت میدی.

----------


## Reza taju

درود.لطفا و خواهشا بیش از حد درگیر برنامه ریزی و روش های درس خوندن نشید  برنامه ریزی درست برای موفقیت کنکور مهمه ولی از همه مهمتر فقط و فقط درس  خوندن وفهمیدن درسه من  خودم خیلی درگیر روش خوندن دروس مختلف بودم وقت  خیلی زیادی رو فقط صرف این کردم که برای کنکور باید چه جوری درس بخونم  وبرنامه ریزی کنم اخرش هم به این رسیدم که تمام اون مدتی که درگیر چیزای  الکی بودم اگه مثل ادم سرمو انداخته بودم پایین و درسمو خونده بودم پشت  کنکور نمیموندم  مثلا در مورد زیست یه روش خیلی عادی که همه کنکوریا میدونن  اینه که کتاب و در صورت نیاز درسنامه رو بخونی و فرداش تست بزنی و بعد تست  زدن کتاب رو بارها مرور بکنی و ازمون بزنی و تمام دیگه درگیر چیزای دیگه  نشید هیچ روش خاصی برای زیست وجود نداره هر مشاوره ای هم میگه نمیدونم روش  خارق العاده ای دارم برای بالا زدن زیست شکر زیادی میخوره یا در مورد فیزیک  یا ریاضی درسنامه رو بخونید تستو بزنید و نزدیک ازمون تست های علامت دار  رو دوباره بزنید باور کنید اگه با تمرکز اینا رو انجام بدید درصد خیلی خوبی  تو کنکور میارید(هر چه تلاش و تست و مرورتون بیشتر درصد بالاتر.) اینا رو  تقریباهمه کنکوریا میدونن ولی واقعا بازم فکر میکنن  که روش خیلی فوق  العاده ای برای خوندن دروس نیازه در نتیجه از اصل ماجرا که یاد گرفتن درسه  غافل میشن مثلا یه سال میگذره هنوز طرف با خودش درگیره که من روش خوندن  زیستو پیدا نکردم امیدوارم منظورم رو درست برسونم منظورم این نیست که دیمی  بخونید ولی انقدر هم حساس نشید که از اون ور بوم بیفتیید مورد برنامه ریزی  مثلا من یکی از کارای احمقانه ای که میکردم این بودم که مثلا برنامه ریزی میکردم که روزی  9 ساعت بخونم و اگه اون روز 7 ساعت میخوندم و حوصله ی ادامه دادن نداشتم  اون دو ساعت رو بی حوصله یه جوری میخوندم که فقط اون دو ساعت پر بشه تا  خیالم راحت بشه که 9 ساعت رو رسیدم ولی شاید هیچی از اون درس نمیفهمیدم (  واقعا ابله بودم)ولی دیگه امسال هیچ حساسیتی به ساعت مطالعه نداشتم و فقط این مهم بود که درس رو جوری بخونم که تستشو بتونم تو کنکور بزنم.  این تجربه مهم منه از کنکور شاید برای شما اصلا صدق نکنه این  موضوع ولی اگه مثل من یکمی وسواس فکری دارین شاید به دردتون بخوره.ببخشید  طولانی شد.

----------


## miss_shadow

گوشی موبایلتون جایی بفرستین که یه سالی نبینینش حتی الامکان بفروشینش.هارد یا حافظه لپ تابتونو خالی کنین که بعد کنکور کلی فیلم و سریال جدیدتر هست اینام همیشه هستن جایی نمیرن.از آدمای منفی نگر که در 80 درصد مواقع دوستان صمیمی تون هستن دوری کنین ,کلا سال کنکور روزی نیم ساعت کتاب غیردرسی بخونین اثرش بهتر از دوسته.هیچ وقت وقتی از 100 درصد کاری مطمئن نشدین به کسی نگین مثلا میگی من امسال دیگه پزشکی قبولم وقتی نشد حسای حقارت ,بدبختی و از همه بیشتر کنایه های دیگرانم بهش اضافه میشه.سال کنکور ورزش کنین پرخوری نکنین.راجع به فیلمم تابستون سعی کنین درسا و مباحثی که اشکال دارین ببینین که دیگه طول سال درگیر این چیزا نباشین.نکته آخر :Yahoo (15): خیلیا فکر میکنن زمان زیادی در اختیار دارن و کلی سال هست اگه امسال نشد سال بعد!باید یه جوری درس بخونی که سال دیگه ای وجود نداره برای خوندن.آزمون و روش های مطالعه و کتاب هم کلی کانال تلگرام هست که درباره ش درست حسابی شرح داده از جمله کانال اون یارو یبسه مردوخی :Yahoo (4): .

----------


## zhi.a

*خودتونو با این قضیه نکشین ک کدوم کتاب بهتره :/
عین جوگیرا نرین هرچی کتاب دم دستتون رسید رو بخرین تهش هم هیچ کدومش کامل خونده نشه( منی ک برای زیست 3 تا کتاب جمع بندی ازمونی خریدم و فقط یکیش کامل خونده شد :/ بقیش فقط 4 یا 5 تا ازمونشو رسیدم بزنم 
بابت ازمونای ازمایشی ک میدین اگ بد شد غصه نخورین :/
پیوسته درس بخونین :/
جوگیر طور شروع نکنین ک اون اخرا کم بیارین :/
حاشیه ها رو کنار بزارین -______-
فعلن همینا :/*

----------


## scorpion2020

> *خودتونو با این قضیه نکشین ک کدوم کتاب بهتره :/
> عین جوگیرا نرین هرچی کتاب دم دستتون رسید رو بخرین تهش هم هیچ کدومش کامل خونده نشه( منی ک برای زیست 3 تا کتاب جمع بندی ازمونی خریدم و فقط یکیش کامل خونده شد :/ بقیش فقط 4 یا 5 تا ازمونشو رسیدم بزنم 
> بابت ازمونای ازمایشی ک میدین اگ بد شد غصه نخورین :/
> پیوسته درس بخونین :/
> جوگیر طور شروع نکنین ک اون اخرا کم بیارین :/
> حاشیه ها رو کنار بزارین -______-
> فعلن همینا :/*


اره فکر کنم ما ایرانیا کلا خیلی موجودات جوگیری هستیم ،من پارسال مهر 13 ساعت مطالعه مداوم داشتم ولی خب تا روز کنکور مثل یک تابع اکیدا نزولی به 2 3 ساعت و حتی هیچی هم گاهی رسید :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114): 
 :31: 
امسال تصمیم گرفتم با 6 7 ساعت شروع کنم و نزول نباشه :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## zhi.a

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط scorpion2020


اره فکر کنم ما ایرانیا کلا خیلی موجودات جوگیری هستیم ،من پارسال مهر 13 ساعت مطالعه مداوم داشتم ولی خب تا روز کنکور مثل یک تابع اکیدا نزولی به 2 3 ساعت و حتی هیچی هم گاهی رسید

امسال تصمیم گرفتم با 6 7 ساعت شروع کنم و نزول نباشه


مگه میخواین بمونین؟ ایشالا قبول میشین : )
اره کلن این خیلی بده :/ من اونقدی ک تو تابستون درس خوندم تو کل سالای تحصیلم نخونده بودم کلن زمستون برا من بدترین موقع بود :/ ب معنای کلمه شل کرده بودم و حسابی عقب افتادم -____-
تا اخر تابستون بشه روزی 8 ساعت خوند فوق العادس. بیشترش واقعن ضرره -___________-*

----------


## scorpion2020

> *
> مگه میخواین بمونین؟ ایشالا قبول میشین : )
> اره کلن این خیلی بده :/ من اونقدی ک تو تابستون درس خوندم تو کل سالای تحصیلم نخونده بودم کلن زمستون برا من بدترین موقع بود :/ ب معنای کلمه شل کرده بودم و حسابی عقب افتادم -____-
> تا اخر تابستون بشه روزی 8 ساعت خوند فوق العادس. بیشترش واقعن ضرره -___________-*


اره با بررسی بعداز کلید سنجش و با مشورت با خیلیا اون درصدایی که من زدم در حد همون درجه2 های تجربی هست مثل بینایی سنجی وفیزیو و پردیسم میارم احتمالا ولی خب پول پردیس نیست و به احتمال خیلی زیاد باید بمونم سال بعد  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Bookworm81

کی میگه اگه الان زیاد بخونین کم میارین؟
اگه کسی با علاقه بخونه واقعا کم نمیاره.

----------


## _Joseph_

> اره فکر کنم ما ایرانیا کلا خیلی موجودات جوگیری هستیم ،من پارسال مهر 13 ساعت مطالعه مداوم داشتم ولی خب تا روز کنکور مثل یک تابع اکیدا نزولی به 2 3 ساعت و حتی هیچی هم گاهی رسید
> 
> امسال تصمیم گرفتم با 6 7 ساعت شروع کنم و نزول نباشه


*پیوستگی معجزه میکنه / تو جلسه پسر همسایمون رو دیدم که نظام قدیمی بود و از من یه سال کوچکتر بود چند روز پیش رفته بودم پیشش که ببینم چیکار میکرد تو جلسه آخه چند ماهه از خدمت سربازی برگشته بود
دفتر برنامه ریزیش رو نشونم داد از 29 آبان شروع کرده بود برای کنکور 1400 هر روز 8 ساعت نه بیشتر و نه کمتر از ساعت 6 صبح شروع میکرد تا 2 ظهر میخوند 6 ساعت بعد ناهار هم 2 ساعت میخوند کل بعد از ظهر هم تفریح میکرد میرفت پارک و ... ولی به هیچکس نگفته بود کنکور داره میخونه خودش هم میگفت کنکوریها نباید رسانه ای کنن که دارن برای کنکور میخونن 
یدونه کمر بند هم نشونم داد میگفت از 6 صبح تا 12 خودم رو می بستم به صندلی که باید بخونی  
از 29 آبان تا 29 اسفند دوبار میگفت درسها رو تموم کردم با روزی 8 ساعت دفتر برنامه ریزیش رو که می دیدم هر روز 8 ساعت و هر هفته 56 ساعت بود نه بیشتر و نه کمتر تازه از خدمت هم برگشته بود قبل خدمت هم رتبه اش تو نظام  قدیم 40000 منطقه 3 بود 
کتاباش هم اینا بودن 
زیست : رضا امیر + کتاب درسی+سوالات رضا امیر + ابی قلمچی 
شیمی : کتاب درسی + آبی قلمچی + میکروطلایی کامل
فیزیک: میکروطلایی کامل
ریاضی: بابک سادات تخته سیاه
ادبیات: موضوعی الگو+سوالات گزینه 2
دینی : کتاب درسی + تستهای کنکور 98 و 99
زبان:خیلی سبز
عربی: فیلمهای کانال عمار تاجبخش + تستهای کتاب نظام قدیم خیلی سبز

با همینا از 29 آبان تا 29 اسفند دو بار تموم کرده بود درسها رو بعد از عید هم آزمونها سنجش رو میرفت و بررسی میکرد / : خیلی هم از کنکور راضی هستش*

----------


## Shah1n

> کی میگه اگه الان زیاد بخونین کم میارین؟
> اگه کسی با علاقه بخونه واقعا کم نمیاره.


بحث علاقه نیست
کسی که تا دیروز روزی ۱ ساعت هم درس نمیخوند الان بیا ۱۳ ساعت بخونه خب قطعا کم میاره
اینا خوندن هیجانیه نه منطقی و هیجان هم بیشتر از یه هفته کشش نداره
از قدیم گفتن سنگ بزرگ نشونه نزدنه
اگه کسی نتونه هیجان اولیه شو کنترل کنه نمیتونه در نهایت هم پیوسته درس بخونه
این افراد احساس محور هستن و کنترلشون رو دست احساسات میدن
احساس و عقل باید در کنار هم به کار برده بشه طوری که احساس با فکر کردن به هدف قدرت تولید کنه برای خوندن و از اونطرف هم با عقل و برنامه بشه مسیر درست رو طی کرد
علاقه به هدف خوبه در صورتی که تو مسیر درست استفاده بشه
من الان چند ساله تو فرومم به افرادی که گوش دادن گفتم با ساعت بالا شروع نکنید و به کسایی هم یک دنده و لجباز بودم گفتم بعدا بیاید و تو همین تاپیک نتیجه رو بزارید که ماهم یاد بگیریم دریغ از یکنفر که اومده باشه و گفته باشه نتیجه گرفتم ثابت کرده باشه
خروارها نمونه هست از این افراد
حرف من با شخص شما نبود و کلی بود
اگر حرفم باعث ناراحتی شما شد امیدوارم به بزرگی خودتون ببخشید فقط هدفم کمک بوده و نه چیز دیگه ای

----------


## Bookworm81

نه حرفتون باعث ناراحتی نشده
من منظورم اینه که یک سری بچه ها به بهونه ی اینکه من خسته میشم و فلان، نمبخونن یا کم میذارن
اینو من دوست ندارم
یعنی یک سریا به بهونه ی خسته نشدن، زحمت بالا بردن تایم مطالعه رو، حتی کم کم هم به خودشون نمیدن.

----------


## _Joseph_

> نه حرفتون باعث ناراحتی نشده
> من منظورم اینه که یک سری بچه ها به بهونه ی اینکه من خسته میشم و فلان، نمبخونن یا کم میذارن
> اینو من دوست ندارم
> یعنی یک سریا به بهونه ی خسته نشدن، زحمت بالا بردن تایم مطالعه رو، حتی کم کم هم به خودشون نمیدن.


*خوب همه خسته میشن واقعا / حتی رتبه 1 هم خسته میشه 
کسی که میگه تو سال کنکور از درس خوندن خسته نشده داره دروغ میگه / به قول حنیف عظیمی ما باید بپذیریم داریم یه کار سخت زهر مار به شدت مضخرف رو انجام میدیم 
ولی مدیریت این خستگی هستش که مهمه نه خود خستگی 
اصلا کنکور به نظر من یعنی این که چه کسی مدیر بهتری هستش و میتونه مدیریت بهتری روی خودش-زمانش -دیگران -محیطو .... داشته باشه چه در طول سال چه در طول جلسه لنتی 4 ساعته
چون هم توی طول سال کنکور و هم توی اون جلسه 4 ساله اتفاقات غیر منتظره ای رخ خواهد داد که باید مدیریتش کنی تا عملکردت رو مختل نکنه 
الآن کنکور بیشتر از هر زمان دیگه ای حس مسابقه رو داره که لزوما هر کسی علم بیشتری داشته باشه توش موفق نیست / باید هم علم و هم مدیریت اش رو داشته باشی 
درست عین یه ورزشکاری که میخواد قهرمان بشه
سال کنکور باید اندازه مدیر شرکت مرسدس بنز برنامه داشته باشی برای هر چیزی و خود سر عمل نکنی هر کسی میگه بی برنامه بودن خوبه و .... و نیازی بهش نیست از بهشت اومده و خبر نداره از هیچی*

----------


## scorpion2020

> *خوب همه خسته میشن واقعا / حتی رتبه 1 هم خسته میشه 
> کسی که میگه تو سال کنکور از درس خوندن خسته نشده داره دروغ میگه / به قول حنیف عظیمی ما باید بپذیریم داریم یه کار سخت زهر مار به شدت مضخرف رو انجام میدیم 
> ولی مدیریت این خستگی هستش که مهمه نه خود خستگی 
> اصلا کنکور به نظر من یعنی این که چه کسی مدیر بهتری هستش و میتونه مدیریت بهتری روی خودش-زمانش -دیگران -محیطو .... داشته باشه چه در طول سال چه در طول جلسه لنتی 4 ساعته
> چون هم توی طول سال کنکور و هم توی اون جلسه 4 ساله اتفاقات غیر منتظره ای رخ خواهد داد که باید مدیریتش کنی تا عملکردت رو مختل نکنه 
> الآن کنکور بیشتر از هر زمان دیگه ای حس مسابقه رو داره که لزوما هر کسی علم بیشتری داشته باشه توش موفق نیست / باید هم علم و هم مدیریت اش رو داشته باشی 
> درست عین یه ورزشکاری که میخواد قهرمان بشه
> سال کنکور باید اندازه مدیر شرکت مرسدس بنز برنامه داشته باشی برای هر چیزی و خود سر عمل نکنی هر کسی میگه بی برنامه بودن خوبه و .... و نیازی بهش نیست از بهشت اومده و خبر نداره از هیچی*


اره همه خسته میشن اینا که میگن ما ازز درس خوندن اذت میبریمو نمیفهمم اصلا....!
جوزف اون اصطلاح (سر خود) بود یا (خود سر )؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## _Joseph_

> اره همه خسته میشن اینا که میگن ما ازز درس خوندن اذت میبریمو نمیفهمم اصلا....!
> جوزف اون اصطلاح (سر خود) بود یا (خود سر )؟؟؟؟؟؟


*سر خود یا خود سر / مسئله این است*

----------


## ion

برادران
خواهران
عاشق شوید
ولی نه در سال کنکور  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## scorpion2020

> برادران
> خواهران
> عاشق شوید
> ولی نه در سال کنکور


 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
نکته ی بسیار کلیدی!!! عالی بود

----------


## Fatemehiyy

> برادران
> خواهران
> عاشق شوید
> ولی نه در سال کنکور


بنظرم عاشق نشوید در تمام طول زندگی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## scorpion2020

up

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

> up


پارسال تا خود دی چقدر خود شما درگیر با وسواس منابع بودی 
بنظرم بد نیست اینو به عنوان تجربه ای که چقدر مخرب وسواس منابع از خودت بنویسی ما هم همیشه بهت گفتیم آنقدر درگیر منابع بودن به ضررت هست

----------


## scorpion2020

> پارسال تا خود دی چقدر خود شما درگیر با وسواس منابع بودی 
> بنظرم بد نیست اینو به عنوان تجربه ای که چقدر مخرب وسواس منابع از خودت بنویسی ما هم همیشه بهت گفتیم آنقدر درگیر منابع بودن به ضررت هست


1.من خودم الان نگفتم که پارسال بهترین کنکوری بودم و من الگو هستم این تاپیک برا همین زدم که من و دیگران اشتباهات خودمونو بگیم
2.من خیلی از کار های اشتباهمو گفتم و راجب انتخاب منابعم گفتم تو همین تاپیک اینم عکسش نمیدونم چرا مخربانه پیغام دادید!!!!و شاید وقتمو صرف اینکار کردم 
ارسال ولی خب من از مهمترین اشتباهاتم نمیدونم

3.من تا حالا تو انجمن با شما مکالمه ای نداشتم نمیدونم چرا خودتو .....
4. من اول تاپیکم گفتم تاپیکو زدم که بهم کمک نه اینکه با نیش وکنایه به هم ضربه بزنیم
5.اینطوری که شمام میگی من شکست نخوردم فغقط اون چیزی که اول سال فکر میکردم نشد یعنی پزشکی روزانه و الان پردیسم میارم حتما (+بیانی سنجی و اینا) و خب چون هزینه ی پردیس خیلی زیاده برای خانودام مجبورم بمونم سال بعد

----------


## Dark_Light

1-هر جوری درس میخونید فقط مستمر درس بخونید !
و سعی کنید میانگین مد نظرتونو نگه دارین .
2-خود نگه دار باشید (حداقل تمرین کنید) مثلا یه کاری رو خیلی دوست دارید که میتونه ضرر برسونه به درس (مثلا گیم) به روز یا روزای خاصی موکول کنید.یا اگرم کلا نمیتونید جمش کنید .
3-همیشه در نظر بگیرین که امسال سال آخر کنکورتونه و به هیچ وجه پشت نخواهید ماند .
4-از لحاظ روانی خودتونو عادت بدید به درس (تنفر از درسی رو بزارید کنار) و سرتون به کار خودتون باشه اینجوری خانواده هم کمتر بهتون گیر میدن !
5-این انجمن کلا سمه حتی با این که کنکور تموم شده هنوز ترکشاش پرت میشه به ادم به نظرم برای شروع درس خوندن خوبه ولی برای ادامه دادن خوب نیست .

----------


## Saturn8

به نظرم اگه پشت کنکور وایمیستید تموم نکات مهم این صفحه ها رو یادداشت کنید بعضیاشو باید با طلا نوشت.

----------


## Black_Hawk

> ممنون بسیار مفید بود!!!!
> در مورد ازمونا منم امسال میخوام اصلا شرکت نکنم خیلی اعصابمو خورد کرد پارسال و....


داش سال پیش تو یه تاپیکی بودیم در مورد حیدری بود که بت گفتم تستاش خیلی سطح پایینه وزیاد مالی نیس(تی ان تی کتاب گاج :Yahoo (106): )که یکی دونفر دیگه هم بامن هم عقیده بودن تواومدی گفتی باش امسال میترکونیو عکس کارنامتو با درصد ریاضیوتو میزاری مارو متعجب میکنی حالا چرا تاپیکات با حرفات بوی پشت کنکوری میده :Yahoo (21):  ازتجربه بچه ها استفاده کن هیچ وقت مغرور نشو :Yahoo (23): بقول مویینی وقتی داری تستای اسون میزنی بقلشم ی دفتر برنامه ریزی برای سال بعدت بنویس امید وارم امسال موفق بشی :Yahoo (11):

----------


## Mahdi_plus

> داش سال پیش تو یه تاپیکی بودیم در مورد حیدری بود که بت گفتم تستاش خیلی سطح پایینه وزیاد مالی نیس(تی ان تی کتاب گاج)که یکی دونفر دیگه هم بامن هم عقیده بودن تواومدی گفتی باش امسال میترکونیو عکس کارنامتو با درصد ریاضیوتو میزاری مارو متعجب میکنی حالا چرا تاپیکات با حرفات بوی پشت کنکوری میده ازتجربه بچه ها استفاده کن هیچ وقت مغرور نشوبقول مویینی وقتی داری تستای اسون میزنی بقلشم ی دفتر برنامه ریزی برای سال بعدت بنویس امید وارم امسال موفق بشی


الان طبق حرف شما باید آریان دبیر مزخرفی باشه و شاگرداش کلا نتیجه نگیرن ولی واقعا اینطوریه؟؟ من یه نفر از شاگرداشم که به ۱۰۰ درصد حرفاش نه ولی ۷۰ درصد حرفاش عمل کردم و راضیم.
پارسال ۵۲ درصد زدم و امسال ۴۱ درصد پس نمیشه از روی یه نفر و یک حرف نتیجه کلی گرفت، هر کسی با هر کلاسی الزاما نتیجه نمیگیره

----------


## Black_Hawk

> الان طبق حرف شما باید آریان دبیر مزخرفی باشه و شاگرداش کلا نتیجه نگیرن ولی واقعا اینطوریه؟؟ من یه نفر از شاگرداشم که به ۱۰۰ درصد حرفاش نه ولی ۷۰ درصد حرفاش عمل کردم و راضیم.
> پارسال ۵۲ درصد زدم و امسال ۴۱ درصد پس نمیشه از روی یه نفر و یک حرف نتیجه کلی گرفت، هر کسی با هر کلاسی الزاما نتیجه نمیگیره


من احساس نمیکنم که گفته باشم اریان دبیر مزخرفیه :Yahoo (21): درمورد تستاش گفتم اون تو اون موقع زمان نکته وتست بود که خودمم تونکته وتستش بود که باعث ضررم شد(اکثر درسام بالا زدم فقط ریاضی ضعیف زدم که اونم اون موقع تحت تاثیر جو قرار گرفتم رفتم اریان وگرنه ریاضی خودم خوب بود واگر کاری که خودم میدونستمو میکردم بهتر میشد)واصلا درموردش نمی خوام قضاوت کنم شاید امسال عالی شده هرکی فکر میکنه دبیر خوبیه بره کلاسش حال نقض کردنشو ندارم اون موقع حالشو نداشتم :Yahoo (23): فقط ی اشاره بهش کردم تا امروز که ببینم چه کرده دوستمون
وشما هم بت تبریک میگم درصدت برا امسال عالیه البته اگر کارنامه ای برای درصدت داشته باشی و واقعا جای شک و شبه داره که بتونی با کلاسای نکته وتست وحتی همایش حیدری به این درصد برسی چون کتابش(ازمون پلاس)و جزوه همایشش درحد ی کتاب جمعبندی معمولی هم نبود ی سری سوالات باراه حل های نیم خطی و اسان کجا؟کنکور 1400که هر سوالش کلی تایم میبرد بجز1یا2تا سوالاش کجا

----------


## lix_Max

*نداشتن پیوستگی در مطالعه و عدم تمدکر کافی و پرش شدید ذهنی ، به جرعت میگم اینا نبود رتبم نصف میشد*

----------


## scorpion2020

> من احساس نمیکنم که گفته باشم اریان دبیر مزخرفیهدرمورد تستاش گفتم اون تو اون موقع زمان نکته وتست بود که خودمم تونکته وتستش بود که باعث ضررم شد(اکثر درسام بالا زدم فقط ریاضی ضعیف زدم که اونم اون موقع تحت تاثیر جو قرار گرفتم رفتم اریان وگرنه ریاضی خودم خوب بود واگر کاری که خودم میدونستمو میکردم بهتر میشد)واصلا درموردش نمی خوام قضاوت کنم شاید امسال عالی شده هرکی فکر میکنه دبیر خوبیه بره کلاسش حال نقض کردنشو ندارم اون موقع حالشو نداشتمفقط ی اشاره بهش کردم تا امروز که ببینم چه کرده دوستمون
> وشما هم بت تبریک میگم درصدت برا امسال عالیه البته اگر کارنامه ای برای درصدت داشته باشی و واقعا جای شک و شبه داره که بتونی با کلاسای نکته وتست وحتی همایش حیدری به این درصد برسی چون کتابش(ازمون پلاس)و جزوه همایشش درحد ی کتاب جمعبندی معمولی هم نبود ی سری سوالات باراه حل های نیم خطی و اسان کجا؟کنکور 1400که هر سوالش کلی تایم میبرد بجز1یا2تا سوالاش کجا


عزیزم چرا اینقدر پیگیر مایی به کار خودت برس در مورد اریانام من هیچ وقت تعریف بیش از حد نکردم و همه جا گفتم هرکسی میتونه با هر دبیری نتیجه بگیره و راجب معلم دیگه ای هم بد نگفتم ،، من کنکورمم باخطر ریاضی خراب نکردم وریاضی 32 زدم هر چند خوب نبود ولی خب بدم نبود از دوستام بهتر زدم ، والانم همین رتبه ای که اوردم ارزوی خیلیا میتونه باشه .

----------


## Rainbow7

up

----------


## Rainbow7

> و یکی دیگه اینکه حتما حتما بعد خواندن یه فصل بودجه بندیش رو ببین تو ازمونای قلمچی هر چی از خودتان آزمون بگیرین 
> اصلا ممکنه یه فصله فوت آب باشی ولی بری مثلا یخوای تستای زماندار بزنی اصلا نمیرسی میگرخی .
> مثلا فصل سه شیمی دهم رو میخوانی حتما 
> برو آزمونش رو زماندار بزن .
> چون من خودم میخواندم ولی مثلا میامدم یه سوال محلول حل میکردم 10 دقیقه میگذشت در حالی که کنکور خیلی زمان کمی داره 
> تازه سوالای تعریفی که راحت بودم دیگه نمیرسیدم بزنم گوشیم آلارم میداد تمام 20 سوال 20 دقیقه من مثلا 5 تا حل کردم 
> ولی با اینکه مثلا ادم 500 تا تست زده بودم یعنی معلوماتم عالی بود ولی تکنیک بلد نبودم تکنیک خیلی مهمه 
> امیدوارم متوجه حرفام شده باشین 
> آخر کنکور به این نتیجه ها نرسین که خسران هست 
> از تجربه های بچه ها استفاده کنین این تجربیات من بود که با زحمت بدستش آوردم





> تستای یه فصلو یه جا یهویی نزنیم که فصل های اخر بمانه تیکه تیکه بخوانیم چون فراموش میشه بیشترش 
> و اینکه فقط بخوانیم خیلی خوبه 
> خواندن اشتباه نکنین





> و اینکه گوشی بزنین بشکنین اصلا  ارزش نداره اون احترامی و سربلندی که بعد از قبولی میبینین خیلی ارزش داره اصلا قابل قیاس نیست 
> خودتان با دوتا لایک و موافقم اینها یه نام کاربری دخترانه گول نزنین اینو برای پسرا گفتم 
> 
> فقط بخوانین

----------

